# Echo Cs-340



## NYSawBoss (Sep 27, 2003)

I recently purchased my first commercial grade saw...or so i was to think. The guy at Long Island Power Equipment (where i bought the saw) even told me it was more of a throw away saw as opposed to a Husky or a Stihl. Now mind you I realize that these are great saws...the best even, but did i just spend 250 on a piece of trash. Today i was taking down a mid sized fig tree in my yard. This saw pulled chips like a beast...but i noticed the chain sagging under the guide bar after i was finished cutting. I loosened the nuts tightened the chain and proceded to cut....after i stopped...same thing. The chain was sagging a bit again. Is it normal...a problem. I'm sure you guys know better than I. 

THANKS A MILLION

anthony


----------



## DDM (Sep 27, 2003)

Anthony I know quite a few people that use this saw as a climbing saw. Most ive seen will hold up a yr maybe more under everyday comercial use. Keep it serviced 
Air filter ect and it should take care of you.But remember its not a 475.00 Stihl Ms200 either. As for the bar see your dealer Seems the new chain should have stretched enough that the first tightning should have done the trick.


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes, this is normal. IF your chain is dull. Try sharpening the chain and check the oiler. If the chain is sharp and the oiler is working properly, the chain should not sag under normal cutting conditions. BTW, the Echo 340 is NOT a professional grade saw.


----------



## NeTree (Sep 27, 2003)

It's not unusual for a new chain to need tightening quite often while you take out the "stretch".

The CS-340/.3400 is supposed to be a cheap throw-away, but I've had mine for three years of everyday commercial use, and it'
s still holding up quite well.

Just don't over-tighten the bar nuts. Those wimpy studs break pretty easy.


----------



## NYSawBoss (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks guys...you've been very helpful. Apparently all it was...was the initial chain stretch. The only reason i questioned it is because that didn't happen on my Poulan rear handle. Oh well. Be good fellers.




anthony

"I love the smell of 2 cycle in the morning"


----------



## troythetreeman (Aug 21, 2011)

CS340 isnt really a good saw for everyday type stuff, dont get me wrong, i _love_ mine, dont like climbing with anything else, but i tinker with mine a lot and i do buy on average 2 every 3 years, but you cant fault the saw for most of the ways i wreck them
the warranty is outstanding tho, 5 year consumer, 1 year commercial, neither stihl nor husky do that
for me, anything smaller then a stihl 46 magnum or bigger then a 66 magnum i prefer husqvarna, with the exception of my echo


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 21, 2011)

I just bought 2 CS-400's, brand new for 150 ea, from a landscaper dude going outa bidness. Have no clue what to do with them, just didnt want to pass up on the deal. Happens all the time, dudes jump in with two feet with no way to get back to shore, start selling off all their toys to pay da bills


----------

